# Damn Birds



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

The nice weather has brought out all the local birds (the flying variety anyway) and have deposited quite a lot of mess over my car..

Now the problem I have is that two power cables run in a criss-cross pattern across my driveway, so no matter where I park the car on it it will get hit.

Has anyone got any tips on how I might deter them from doing this?

I'd rather not be outside with the bird wipes everyday


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Park in another alley or get a car cover.


----------



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

I was thinking more along the lines of something to stop them sitting there rather than not using the driveway


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Bird spikes are a good way to get ridd of them but I cant imagine how are you gonna mount them on a power cable???


----------



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

With great difficulty I would imagine!

Someone suggested popping a few plastic owls on the roof.. :S


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

It will work for some time but some birds do learn patterns so after a while they will learn that the plastic owl is not a threat and will come back...same with music, loud bangs and other non threatening methods.

Try calling your power distributer company and ask if there is a way they can mount plastic spikes on top of the power cables or if there is another different method they use. I am sure they will have a solution or proposition for you.


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

BB gun


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

job jobbed:


----------

